# Estradiol - what should it be on CD3/4



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

what should Estradiol be on cd3/4.Mine was 158 ?

Is this normal ?

Hickson x


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Hickson,

Different labs test using different measurements, pg/ml or pmol/l.

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

Do you happen to know which yours was measured in?.

Tattyt


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Tatty.

Thanks for answering my post.

Yes it was 158 pmol/L...

Hickson x


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Hickson,

This website gives you a good idea of what your levels should be:

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Tattyt


----------

